# Chicken Mushroom Tortellini



## Alix (Nov 3, 2005)

3 boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb or 450 g)
            1 tsp garlic powder
            1 tsp red crushed chili flakes
            1/2 medium onion finely chopped 
            1 can sliced mushrooms (10 oz or 284 mL)
            1 can mushroom soup (10 oz or  284 mL)
            1 can chicken broth (10 oz or 284 mL) 
            1-1/2 cups 1% milk (approx)
            4 cups cheese tortellini (the fresh stuff from the deli)

       Toss cubed chicken breast into hot oil and brown a bit, add onion, then mushrooms and spices. Add in the can of mushroom soup, the broth and the milk. Finally, toss in the tortellini and cover. Let it soak up the liquid for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 3, 2005)

This sounds so good and easy to throw together on a busy night!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2005)

Very easy, which is one reason I like it so much.


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2005)

That does sound good! I have dried tortellini and canned chicken...maybe I can alter the recipe a little and make it work with what I have on hand. Perhaps I could cook the tortellini first, then mix everything together in a casserole and pop in the oven??? What do you think?


----------



## Alix (Nov 3, 2005)

I think that would work. Just don't cook the tortellini completely.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks Alix, this looks great!

 Barbara


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

I made this last night using the dried tortellini. I just left it on the stove on simmer for about 45 minutes to an hour and it was PERFECT. Ken says it was too spicy, so be warned you may need to adjust the chile flakes.


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Alix.

Copied & pasted. This will go down a treat on the weekend 

Unfortunately I'll have to use fresh mushrooms..... 
Gee life's a worry.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh yum! Fresh tortellini is practically a weekly meal in our house, so I'm always looking for new recipes - many thanks Alix


----------

